# Basketball Portrait



## upper_echelon_jon (Oct 14, 2009)

A portrait i took for my teammate. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## chammer (Oct 14, 2009)

his face is a little too hot in the color version. the b&w, however, is perfect!


----------



## iflynething (Oct 14, 2009)

If you can shoot this again, less power on the flash if you can remember where it was in the shoot.

Great lighting otherwise as far as placement and getting the dramatic look

~Michael~


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2009)

Just a small amount  more light on the right hand side of the picture would lighten up his face, and also show us that he has an arm on that side; the basketball in mid-air is nice, but without the arm showing, it loses some impact. Overall though, the shot is nice and has dramatic lighting and good posing. Sooooo much better than just a guy holding a basketball.


----------



## upper_echelon_jon (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for all the advice. i agree with getting a bit more light right and side. unfortunately only had one off camera flash. this was an action shot so no posing was involved. just let him dribble at the camera and had to work with terrible gym lighting.


----------



## chammer (Oct 15, 2009)

i cant believe i missed the arm. i guess the brain saw the ball and just put the arm there in my mind lol.

anyways, a quick fix off the top of my head... do the same shot but have him turn to his right just a touch (while still looking into the camera). sort of like a 3/4 shot, but not quite as far. the left arm should then pick up some catch light to define it.

either that, or setup a reflector on the left side to bounce some of the flash back to that left arm.


----------



## upper_echelon_jon (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks chammer i will try that out


----------



## battletone (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't notice the arm at first.  My thoughts are though if you ditch the rest of the background from the socks on up it would look really good too.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 15, 2009)

mebbe have the light at not such a side angle... like bring it around the front a little more.... 

diffuse the light better?  or bounce it?...

mebbe have the left arm posed more in front so some light hits it too?

dunno i think it's pretty good for a first try but theres ways to improve def!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 15, 2009)

I would try to bring the ambient light up just a tad.  It's a little too much like a black hole.


----------



## upper_echelon_jon (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions! they will really help me out in the future when im shooting


----------

